# Entrance Benches



## Don Kondra (Jul 17, 2018)

I took some time off from commissioned wood work to make two entrance benches on spec, as in, for sale immediately 

The design was driven by two elements I wanted to explore.  First the hard edge hand planed on the side of the handles.  Secondly, the round leg to square rail joint.  

British Columbia Broad-Leaf Maple, natural Watco oil and lacquer finish, leather seat.  




 

The most highly figured walnut board I've had the pleasure to work with.  Finish is a Watco Danish oil (Black Walnut) and lacquer. 



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 17, 2018)

Very nice images....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2018)

Beautiful work. I really love maple, but that walnut sure jumps at my sensibilities too.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 17, 2018)

That first one is gorgeous. Seriously. I don't have a hallway for such a bench but I gotta take a look at your website.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, my Don, those benches are absolutely gorgeous! While the maple wood bench is indeed quite lovely, the highly-figured walnut bench is absolutely stunning. Earns the Winner badge!


----------



## Don Kondra (Jul 18, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Lovely!





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice images....





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful work. I really love maple, but that walnut sure jumps at my sensibilities too.





vintagesnaps said:


> That first one is gorgeous. Seriously. I don't have a hallway for such a bench but I gotta take a look at your website.



Thank You's !



Derrel said:


> Oh, my Don, those benches are absolutely gorgeous! While the maple wood bench is indeed quite lovely, the highly-figured walnut bench is absolutely stunning. Earns the Winner badge!



Thank You Derrel, 

Somehow the figured walnut came through the system on the normal grading system.  

I spied it on the bottom of what was left of a lift of lumber and knew immediately what it was  

Cheers, Don


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 18, 2018)

I imagine you did a mortise and tenon joint between the legs and seat. How big were you able to make the tenons?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Don Kondra (Jul 18, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I imagine you did a mortise and tenon joint between the legs and seat. How big were you able to make the tenons?
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



3/8" thick, 2 7/8" wide and 1 1/8" long...

Cheers, Don


----------



## otherprof (Jul 18, 2018)

Don Kondra said:


> I took some time off from commissioned wood work to make two entrance benches on spec, as in, for sale immediately
> 
> The design was driven by two elements I wanted to explore.  First the hard edge hand planed on the side of the handles.  Secondly, the round leg to square rail joint.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, I'm certainly impressed.  Work like this has become a rarity.  Very nice...  both the design and the craftsmanship.  Very nicely photographed too!

-Pete


----------



## Don Kondra (Jul 18, 2018)

otherprof said:


> Beautiful work!



Thank you... 



Christie Photo said:


> Well, I'm certainly impressed.  Work like this has become a rarity.  Very nice...  both the design and the craftsmanship.  Very nicely photographed too!
> -Pete



Thanks Pete !

Cheers, Don


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 18, 2018)

I echo all the above ... lovely pieces.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 20, 2018)

Don Kondra said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine you did a mortise and tenon joint between the legs and seat. How big were you able to make the tenons?
> ...



Nice, that’ll be good and strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 24, 2018)

Great shots!


----------

